# pen kit ID



## danroggensee (Jun 13, 2013)

Can anybody id this kit I don't remember.  Thanks Dan


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 13, 2013)

Woodcraft calls it a Classic American


----------



## danroggensee (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply but the center band is not the same as the one I got.

dan


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 14, 2013)

It looks like the Artisan Americana pen from Craft USA


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 14, 2013)

Isn't the Americana a rollerball kit? 
 I think I have one at home - will check tonight


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 14, 2013)

There is a parker style kit in the Artisan Americana series.  It is in the current web catalog.


----------



## danroggensee (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Karl  99 

It is  the Artisan Americana pen from Craft USA 

Dan


----------

